# Mink Merle



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Someone told me that my female Smeagol is a mink merle, what do you think?
View attachment 10777
This is her. She is a tan color with a white star on her head and white that comes up her sides.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

She definitely looks mink in the picture, she's also a Berkshire with her white belly and head spot. Merle would be darker splodges on her mink bits. Can't see them in the photo but they could be there.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Mink, not merle from what I'm seeing.

She looks like a Mink Variberk (Varigated Berkshire) with a head spot (Variberks and varigateds either have head spots or recessive blazes)


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL i have no idea what merle means


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Merle is a pattern wherein there's usually one base color and large patches of other colors mixed in.
For example

This is a merle dog








This is a Pearl Merle rat


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

oh, pretty. What about this one?
View attachment 10800
she is lighter then it shows in this picture.


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*Is that what this coat type is called? I got a new baby today as a gift, and was puzzled as to his coat type, he is not curly enough in coat or whiskers, but he does not have a normal rat coat. my picture isn't that good, but looks his coat looks like the mink pictured here.
It feels soft and puffy like a cotton ball
*


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I have never heard of a Merle rat she is a mink variberk  very pretty BTW


----------



## OneEyedWonder (Nov 5, 2012)

yeah i would say a variberk that what I thought when I saw her =)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I see a mink variberk with a head spot but that 2ns pic is concerning...her coat looks thin and the colour is patchy. What is her story? 

The baby looks like a bad black with a baby coat. You have to wait til he molts into his adult coat before anything determination of his colour happens.

This is Moth (RIP) who was a bad pearl merle. Pearl is a mink based colour as well.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

lilspaz68 said:


> I see a mink variberk with a head spot but that 2ns pic is concerning...her coat looks thin and the colour is patchy. What is her story? <br>
> <br>
> The baby looks like a bad black with a baby coat. You have to wait til he molts into his adult coat before anything determination of his colour happens.<br>
> <br>
> ...



Are you referring to my rat that i posted? 
If so her coat isn't thin and patchy. It looks like that because her fur varies so much in coloring throughout it. She actually has a very healthy coat. Very shiny and good in.
I will try and find another picture of her and show you real quick


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Here ya go lilspaz. This is Gimpy:


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I had a litter born to a rescue mom here, she's a mink self, dad's a pearl merle. All the babies were mink or pearl merles. 

Here's the litter:


















This is Duncan









His brother Zeus









It's harder to tell on the mink merles - the spots can be pretty subtle, but they're there.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

CarrieD said:


> I had a litter born to a rescue mom here, she's a mink self, dad's a pearl merle. All the babies were mink or pearl merles.
> 
> Here's the litter:
> 
> ...


OMG CAN I HAVE THEM BABIES LOL j/k but they are of the extreme cuteness class


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ermagersh!!!! Soooooo cuteeeee!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

I want them all.....little fluff balls of precious!


----------

